# First Pig of the Season



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally had nice weather today so I headed out to a new pond . A suburban retention pond . When I see a healthy fish like this it gives me confidence in the pond .Throwing a 7 inch ribbon tail worm on the heavy wind blown side . I love fishing new water . The fish was released to make more . I took a selfie with the fish right next to my big head for size comparison .

View attachment 78369


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice one TF, I need to get on the water.....BAD!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

wow now that's a good lookin fish,TF you know how to live right don't you


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super nice fish ...gotta love days when the weather is nice to do some thing different ..like go fishing~~~yup catch & release..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Sweet! 
I got to wet a line last weekend. Took the dog out to the fishing spot for the first time. I love the outdoors!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good one buddy!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Best way I know of getting rid of cabin fever. What a feeling! That's a monster, Treefork.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know jack about fishes, but I would be flappin' stoked to get that! Nice one Marty.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Gotta love warm weather


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Much jealousy this end. Wheres your snow gone?

Im waiting for ice to melt off my favourite spots. Not froze enough to trust ice for ice fishing but not melted enough to find enough open water.

Every time it starts to melt it freezes up again for couple of days. Arrrrgh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

reset said:


> Much jealousy this end. Wheres your snow gone?
> 
> Im waiting for ice to melt off my favourite spots. Not froze enough to trust ice for ice fishing but not melted enough to find enough open water.
> 
> Every time it starts to melt it freezes up again for couple of days. Arrrrgh!!!!!!!!!


sledgehammer + ice = good time fishing !


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

The local ponds here have opened now, but im not one to fish from a pond.. The fish in the river are yet to climb back up here. So today im going out salt water fishing ! I think i am going to do some old fashion long-rod-no-reel action, i remember i used to fish with those when i was 10.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice Marty! We went today and nailed 11. We were in Kayaks in a little park pond. They hit on jigs, Countdowns (C5-silver /black),inline spinners and a few mid depth crank baits. Ice came off was just a few days ago so you had to go small and slow and concentrate. The jig got the biggest one. A solid 3 1/2 lber. 1/4 ounce black bucktail with a manns black worm tail as a trailer ( shortened jig and eel )- LOVE IT!!!!! Didn't do squat for the first hour-sun hit,found a weedline and a drop-off and away we went! Bassin is a very ,very close second to slingshots for me-and they all go back to fight another day!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a great start Gary !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

My friend has a smart phone-I just have a little go phone. He took some pictures-hopefully he'll upload them. Don't you just love getting out for the first time after being holed up all winter? Just being out on the water was enough for me whether I caught anything or not! Catching is better though!!!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> My friend has a smart phone-I just have a little go phone. He took some pictures-hopefully he'll upload them. Don't you just love getting out for the first time after being holed up all winter? Just being out on the water was enough for me whether I caught anything or not! Catching is better though!!!!!!


I know exactly what your saying Gary . That defines the love of the sport .


----------

